# [login] -bash: /dev/null: Permission denied (résolu)

## edw

au login d'un user en console j'ai toujours cette erreur qui s'affiche deux fois.  

```
-bash: /dev/null: Permission denied
```

 En root tout ce passe correctement.

Quand je lance mon X si je me connect en user je ne peux absolument rien faire et si je lance mon X en root ca fonctionne bien, mais quen je lance une console et 

```
su - user
```

 rien ne se lance dans la console.Last edited by edw on Wed May 25, 2005 1:07 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## sireyessire

 *edw wrote:*   

> au login d'un user en console j'ai toujours cette erreur qui s'affiche deux fois.  
> 
> ```
> -bash: /dev/null: Permission denied
> ```
> ...

 

que dit un 

```
ls -al /dev/null
```

?

----------

## edw

```
crw-rw----  1 root root 1, 3 Mar 10 18:46 /dev/null
```

ce serait un problème de droit ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Apsforps

Oui apparemment, moi, en tout cas j'ai : 

```
enigma ~ # ll /dev/null   

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 1, 3 mai 23 10:04 /dev/null

```

Par contre, est-ce que tu pourrais formater ton titre stp? Merci

----------

## edw

 *Apsforps wrote:*   

> Oui apparemment, moi, en tout cas j'ai : 
> 
> ```
> enigma ~ # ll /dev/null   
> 
> ...

 

chmod ??? /dev/null ?

Qq'un aurait un moyen mémotechnique pour pouvoir connaitre les correspondance entre crw-rw-rw- et le chiffre ?

----------

## ALK13

as tu mis a jour udev recement? Car si oui il ne faut pas oublier de faire le etc-update pour mettre a jour son fichier de configuration. C'est souvent la cause de ce problème...

----------

## edw

hm je sais plus vraiment s'que j'ai fais (faut dire que j'patoge dans la !@#) bon j'ai chmod 666 /dev/null ca a l'air de fonctionner  :Smile: ! 

j'vais quand meme faire un etc-update sait on jamais ^^

----------

## Starch

 *edw wrote:*   

> Qq'un aurait un moyen mémotechnique pour pouvoir connaitre les correspondance entre crw-rw-rw- et le chiffre ?

 

r = 4

w=2

x=1

=>

rw=6

rx=5

wx=3 (jamais utilisé tiens)

=>

rw-rw-rw = 666

(non je ne ferais pas toutes les combinaisons...

Au fond, ce n'est que de l'addition binaire... faut voir les drois ogu comme 3x3 bits et c'est parti

EDIT: ton usmask du coup sera 777 - les perms que tu veux.

ex: tu veux 755 (rxwr-xr-x) => umask = 777 -755 = 022

----------

## blasserre

 *edw wrote:*   

> Qq'un aurait un moyen mémotechnique pour pouvoir connaitre les correspondance entre crw-rw-rw- et le chiffre ?

 

r=4 w=2 x=1

donc 

r-x =5 

rw- =6

etc.

----------

## edw

Merci à vous deux  :Smile:  ca risque de me servir ^^

----------

## ALK13

fé ton etc-update sinon ton pb va revenir a chaque demarrage lol un chmod c vraiment un truc de brute

----------

## spider312

chmod accepte aussi la syntaxe avec les lettres, qui permet de modifier les droits au lieu de les réinitialiser : 

chmod u+rw : donne à l'owner du fichier (u) les droits d'écriture et de lecture

chmod og-x : retire les droits d'execution aux autres (o) et au groupe (g)

chmod a+r : donne à tout le monde (a) le droit de lecture

etc ...

bien sur; quand on change les droits du user, groupe ou autre, ça ne change que ces droits la  :Very Happy:  (contrairement aux droits octaux, qui obligent à traduire les droits actuels qu'on veut garder)

----------

## edw

 *ALK13 wrote:*   

> fé ton etc-update sinon ton pb va revenir a chaque demarrage lol un chmod c vraiment un truc de brute

 

C'est fait. Merci à tous !

----------

## ALK13

Ca fonctionne maintenant??? C'était bien la mise a jour d'un des fichiers de config qui n'était pas faite? As tu rebooter pour voir?

----------

## edw

Ca recommence apres un reboot :'(

----------

## blasserre

chez moi :

```

# grep null /etc/udev/permissions.d/*

null:root:root:0666
```

ça dit quoi chez toi ?

----------

## terreur

j'ai le meme pblm apres une emerge world.

Pourtant, tt me semble correct dans le fichier rules et dans le fichier permissions.

Y a t'il un autre fichier quelque part qui pourait configurer /dev/null ??

----------

## arlequin

Bon, la piste est bonne : c'est bien la mise à jour de udev qui fout la m**de. J'ai eu le soucis la semaine dernière.

Donc, pour faire court et barbare :

```
# emerge unmerge udev

# mv /etc/udev /etc/udev.old

# emerge udev

# reboot
```

et le tour est joué !

----------

## terreur

je pensais faire la meme chose mais j'avais peur de tt foutre en l'air.

Merci.

----------

## terreur

Voilà je viens de faire la manip et ... c nickel !!

merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

## edw

c'etait bien udev qui délirait.. merci  :Smile: 

ca a réglé plein de problemes en meme temps =)

----------

